# Decor to make this TV area pop



## dehegerty50 (Jan 2, 2022)

Good morning!
I need inspiration! Do you have an idea how to make this built in TV area a bit more visually exciting?
M








any thanks!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the unit, but I find the vases distracting. I would move them off and find another spot for them and lower the TV. I like the center of the TV to be eye level from a sitting position. 
Is that a corner unit?


----------



## dehegerty50 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you for your reply. Yes it is a built in corner unit. The back of the unit is dark. I feel something needs tolighten it up without painting/staining.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

find some wood that matches your floor, and put that on or in that 3 panel area.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, now I see the back of the unit. Also, the TV looks off kilter to me.
Could you position the TV on the same angle as the unit and lower it 
as well? I do think it would enhance the overall look.


----------



## dehegerty50 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you...I believe the pic might be a bit deceptive. The TV is mounted exactly as per installation directions and is perfectly level and in alignment..


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

First, if you like it don't listen to me.  

For me the asymmetrical look with the vases and candles is boring. Consider rearranging or relocation. some shorter vases with a pop of color might be more intereting.

Regardless of what the TV stand people said, the TV is mounted too high to be visually appealing.

Some lower wattage indirect lighting behind the TV might enhance the area in the evenings.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

How about a LED strip under the small ledge at the top of the cabinet shining down to the area with the vases.

You could lay it in a black channel like so:

Muzata 5Pack 3.3FT/1M Black LED Channel with Milky White Anti-UV Sun Protection Cover, Aluminum Extrusion Profile Housing Track for 3528,5050,5630 Strip Tape Lights V-Shape V1SW BW 1M,LV1 UV1: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific 










The picture shown is with the dark smoked lens, the only one I could find. I would get the white defused lens to spread the light out. You can get them in 3' and 6' lengths, but unfortunately, you cannot buy them in singles. You have to buy a pack of 5 or ten, not sure.

Install so that the lens is facing the back and spreading the light down and you won't see the light itself.

You could go with straight white light or go with one the LED strips that has color so that you could change the lighting as you see fit.

Have a good day.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

PaulDay, do you do stained glass windows?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

TV should be mounted at eye level for optimal and comfortable viewing. See pictures. Thus, I'm pretty sure the TV will come down towards the top shelf.

Others have mentioned putting some wood/etc over the exposed upper section of the corner stand - that will hide the bracing, as will the lowered TV.

Could remove the two drawers and center shelf - move the electronics to one of the side cabinet - or put them on the upper shelf if the TV is not in the way.

Then, with center portion cleared out, install an electric fireplace with blower. It won't bother the TV as the TV will be set back and the blower will force any heat out and away from the unit.

Finally, adding back dimmable lighting behind the TV to wash each of the two walls could add the drama you deserve!

I like the tall vases - perhaps they'd go on the floor with fountain grass/peacock feather/cat 'o nine tails sticking in them?


----------



## dehegerty50 (Jan 2, 2022)

You are most thorough! I appreciate you taking time to give me all these suggestions.


----------



## dehegerty50 (Jan 2, 2022)

PaulDay said:


> How about a LED strip under the small ledge at the top of the cabinet shining down to the area with the vases.
> 
> You could lay it in a black channel like so:
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to send some great suggestions


----------



## dehegerty50 (Jan 2, 2022)

PaulDay said:


> How about a LED strip under the small ledge at the top of the cabinet shining down to the area with the vases.
> 
> You could lay it in a black channel like so:
> 
> ...


Thank you for some interesting suggestions!


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

No I don't. My avatar-stained piece is from my brother, who spent over 30 years doing stained glass and stained-glass figurines, like a kaleidoscope bi-wing airplane that sold for over $500.

Most of his work was custom for high end clients in NYC. He was known for using some of the rarer stained glasses, like a gold metallic glass that was over $1K a sq. ft.

Due to health, he had to stop several years ago. Alot of people were sad to see him quit.

Have a good day.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Domo said:


> TV should be mounted at eye level for optimal and comfortable viewing. See pictures. Thus, I'm pretty sure the TV will come down towards the top shelf.
> 
> Others have mentioned putting some wood/etc over the exposed upper section of the corner stand - that will hide the bracing, as will the lowered TV.
> 
> ...


Humm, the bottom of my 70-inch tv above the fireplace is 49 inches from the floor.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm not sure I'd lower the TV down - might depend on what the seating is like.
If you've got some recliners for seating, and are often reclined, maybe could make sense to angle the TV to match?
Or if you've got a taller table with higher than normal chairs, that could also make sense to leave the TV higher.

The two vases on the ends - not much contrast, so they kind of blend in to the color of the back wood.
I think it needs something to bring it to life, so what better way to do that than add plants?
Maybe something like the attached on either side of the TV, and then let it dangle down around the two end vases to provide some contrast on color? 
Fake plants could work also if you don't want the maintenance to keep live ones alive.

I like that middle vase... what is that made of? Hand blown kind of glass vase?


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

I might also add some things of interest on the sides in front of the setup to add some depth to it - statues or potted plants (fake or real) - depending on what you find most interesting...

Some type of statue like this - https://www.amazon.com/Giraffe-Carved-Wooden-African-Sculpture/dp/B01D3NXTJ4
Or maybe plants like attached to add some color?


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

The TV does look too high. I also don't like how two inches of the TV extend down over the dark stained part. It looks like the TV is too big for the area. I don't like how the vases look there. They draw attention to that big black hole instead off hiding it. They look like five dead trees. The area under the TV is broken into three big squares, so maybe center one piece in each? 

I feel like the modern vibe of the built in clashes with the natural look of the wood above it. And the floor. 

It has a stern look. Kind of intimidating. Maybe you could soften it up. Use fewer straight lines (the vases look like straight lines). Use fabric panels and plants and softer textures. Maybe center a sepia nature canvas photo in each one of those black squares? 

Tough to tell in a photo, but the light seems pretty harsh. Swap out those light bulbs for a nice warm orange glow and I bet it would make a huge difference.


----------



## Daniel Thomas (3 mo ago)

dehegerty50 said:


> Good morning!
> I need inspiration! Do you have an idea how to make this built-in TV area a bit more visually exciting?
> M
> View attachment 678277
> ...


Hey, my friend, I think you can add natural things like plants, Sea glass, Branches, painted rocks, monograms & plant stakes, etc. It's totally up to you what you like the most. Recently, I bought some home decor products online from amazon, Alibaba, Kraftysupply & eBay for my house and I think it was a good decision. you can also add natural things and I am quite sure you will never regret With your Decision. I think my advice will be helpful for you...


----------



## Pete B (2 mo ago)

Just read through all the comments and the suggestions are great. I'm also trying to add some decor to my living area.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My sunporch TV is only a few inches below the ceiling. It is great when I kick back in my recliner. I don’t think I ever sit up straight to look at a tv at eye level.


----------



## DanWinds63 (1 mo ago)

Your current decoration looks good. You add all common items. I suggest you paint the walls a bright, contrasting colour to the TV area. Hang strings of fairy lights or a large mirror above the TV area. Hope this is useful for you.


----------

